# Rai 1: il daytime sarà tutto "all-news" per il Covid



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2020)

Rivoluzione nei palinsesti di *Rai 1*, soprattutto per quanto riguarda il pomeriggio. La prima rete dell'azienda di Viale Mazzini, come annunciato oggi nella conferenza stampa sui programmi del *daytime della stagione 2020/21* che partiranno il 7 settembre, sarà improntata *maggiormente sull'informazione* soprattutto per tenere informati i telespettatori sulla pandemia di Covid-19. 

Il direttore di Rai 1, *Stefano Coletta* ha affermato in merito: "_Questo daytime è per me lo specchio del Paese in questo momento: ci aspettano un autunno incerto, tempi fragili e appuntamenti importanti dalla scuola al referendum all'economia. Sono convinto, in grandissima onestà, di aver scelto 5 volti che possono essere oggi la rappresentazione contemporanea del servizio pubblico, non sono dei conduttori teleguidati_".

I 5 conduttori "liberi" a cui fa riferimento Coletta sono *Monica Giandotti* e *Marco Frittella* i quali saranno alla guida di Unomattina, la confermata *Eleonora Daniele* con Storie Italiane, la promozione di *Serena Bortone* da Rai 3 (dove conduceva Agorà) a Rai 1 con il nuovo programma Oggi è un altro giorno alle 14.00 dopo il TG1 delle 13:30, *Alberto Matano* confermato a La Vita in Diretta alle 17:05 senza la presenza di Lorella Cuccarini. L'ex giornalista del TG1 sarà anche capo autore e caporedattore della trasmissione. 

Unici momenti "pop" durante la giornata saranno il nuovo programma di *Antonella Clerici*, che torna nella fascia del mezzogiorno ritogliendo di nuovo il posto ad Elisa Isoardi, con un programma simil-Prova del Cuoco che si chiamerà "È Sempre Mezzogiorno", ma partirà dal 28 settembre e la soap Il Paradiso delle Signore a panino tra la Bortone e La Vita in Diretta.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2020)

Mi auguro un bel floppone della Clerici. Alla Bortone non serve, tanto flopperà da sola, pensa te se gli anziani rifiutano Uomini e Donne per vedere la celeberrima Bortone (il pubblico di Rai 3 è diverso da Rai 1 che manco sa chi è questa).


----------



## zamp2010 (1 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Rivoluzione nei palinsesti di *Rai 1*, soprattutto per quanto riguarda il pomeriggio. La prima rete dell'azienda di Viale Mazzini, come annunciato oggi nella conferenza stampa sui programmi del *daytime della stagione 2020/21* che partiranno il 7 settembre, sarà improntata *maggiormente sull'informazione* soprattutto per tenere informati i telespettatori sulla pandemia di Covid-19.
> *
> Il direttore di Rai 1, Stefano Coletta ha affermato in merito: "Questo daytime è per me lo specchio del Paese in questo momento: ci aspettano un autunno incerto, tempi fragili e appuntamenti importanti dalla scuola al referendum all'economia. Sono convinto, in grandissima onestà, di aver scelto 5 volti che possono essere oggi la rappresentazione contemporanea del servizio pubblico, non sono dei conduttori teleguidati".*
> 
> ...



Uno scandolo. Che parole...


----------



## gabri65 (1 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Rivoluzione nei palinsesti di *Rai 1*, soprattutto per quanto riguarda il pomeriggio. La prima rete dell'azienda di Viale Mazzini, come annunciato oggi nella conferenza stampa sui programmi del *daytime della stagione 2020/21* che partiranno il 7 settembre, sarà improntata *maggiormente sull'informazione* soprattutto per tenere informati i telespettatori sulla pandemia di Covid-19.
> 
> Il direttore di Rai 1, *Stefano Coletta* ha affermato in merito: "_Questo daytime è per me lo specchio del Paese in questo momento: ci aspettano un autunno incerto, tempi fragili e appuntamenti importanti dalla scuola al referendum all'economia. Sono convinto, in grandissima onestà, di aver scelto 5 volti che possono essere oggi la rappresentazione contemporanea del servizio pubblico, non sono dei conduttori teleguidati_".
> 
> ...



NetCovid, Vairus Channel.

E niente, il nuovo dio ormai è entrato nel quotidiano. Bambini battezzati con la cerimonia di indossamento della mascherina.


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2020)

siamo l'unico paese al mondo dove si parla con questa intensità e frequenza di covid19.
incredibile ma vero
lo facessero bene almeno,niente affatto ovviamente


----------



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2020)

No ma "cinque giornalisti liberi e non telecomandati" e poi vedi Bortone, Matano  .


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> siamo l'unico paese al mondo dove si parla con questa intensità e frequenza di covid19.
> incredibile ma vero
> lo facessero bene almeno,niente affatto ovviamente



Mica è colpa di chi parla, è colpa di chi ascolta.


----------



## zamp2010 (1 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> siamo l'unico paese al mondo dove si parla con questa intensità e frequenza di covid19.
> incredibile ma vero
> lo facessero bene almeno,niente affatto ovviamente



I TG stanno esagerando, da denunciare. E uno scandalo totale, terrorizzano i cittadini.
Se c'era un Governo con le palle, passerebbe una legge sulle notizie covid.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> siamo l'unico paese al mondo dove si parla con questa intensità e frequenza di covid19.
> incredibile ma vero
> *lo facessero bene almeno,niente affatto ovviamente*


I soliti giornalai che leggono i gobbi diffusi dalle fonti PD, per poi ricevere i complimenti da Mattarella. Se fossero autonomi, anche solo un minimo, gli tolgono i programmi, vedi Giletti.

Ma la Bortone al primo pomeriggio poi . Mia nonna che è una fedelissima spettatrice della rete ha detto "_Chi? Mah...Era meglio Diaco_". E secondo me alla fine a lungo andare rimetteranno lui, che almeno il suo pubblico lo catturava. Tanto si sa, il pubblico deve essere rimbecillito o con programmi fake-news o robe rosa imitando Canale 5 come fa la Balivo. L'ultimo programma intelligente al pomeriggio, ossia Zero e Lode con Greco, lo hanno tolto ed il direttore dell'epoca Teodoli lo disse chiaramente il perchè: "_Ha fatto buoni ascolti, ma l'ho tolto perchè catturava un pubblico giovane, maschile e non prevalentemente femminile come gli altri programmi del pomeriggio_". A questi che dirigono, che sono telecomandi dei partiti, del pubblico non gliene frega proprio nulla e ci costringono pure a pagare il canone. La menzogna del "servizio pubblico" la facessero bere agli altri.

Ah non dimentichiamo un altro capolavoro di questa Rai di SINISTRA. Alberto Angela con Ulisse trasferito al mercoledì, perchè al sabato ci va Ballando con le stelle.


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mica è colpa di chi parla, è colpa di chi ascolta.



anche,ma l'alternativa è poca a certi orari
quando sento presentare un servizio sull'argomento cambio subito canale,saranno tre mesi che non leggo più il bollettino fake.
come ha detto ieri Mancini in conferenza,la gente ha bisogno di ripartire normalmente con la vita sociale


----------



## gabri65 (1 Settembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mica è colpa di chi parla, è colpa di chi ascolta.



E' un bombardamento proattivo, che fa pressione. Chi ascolta ha colpe relative.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2020)

Rai 1 è la fulgida espressione di questo governo appeso solo al virus per continuare ad esistere.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Rai 1 è la fulgida espressione di questo governo appeso solo al virus per continuare ad esistere.



.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Rivoluzione nei palinsesti di *Rai 1*, soprattutto per quanto riguarda il pomeriggio. La prima rete dell'azienda di Viale Mazzini, come annunciato oggi nella conferenza stampa sui programmi del *daytime della stagione 2020/21* che partiranno il 7 settembre, sarà improntata *maggiormente sull'informazione* soprattutto per tenere informati i telespettatori sulla pandemia di Covid-19.
> 
> Il direttore di Rai 1, *Stefano Coletta* ha affermato in merito: "_Questo daytime è per me lo specchio del Paese in questo momento: ci aspettano un autunno incerto, tempi fragili e appuntamenti importanti dalla scuola al referendum all'economia. Sono convinto, in grandissima onestà, di aver scelto 5 volti che possono essere oggi la rappresentazione contemporanea del servizio pubblico, non sono dei conduttori teleguidati_".
> 
> ...



mi sembra una tattica suicida. 
il pubblico del pomeriggio è composto da anziani, gente che magari accende la tv per vedere qualche programma di intrattenimento, soap, roba leggera. 
far diventare rai1 una rete allnews non serve, c'è già rai news 24.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Rivoluzione nei palinsesti di *Rai 1*, soprattutto per quanto riguarda il pomeriggio. La prima rete dell'azienda di Viale Mazzini, come annunciato oggi nella conferenza stampa sui programmi del *daytime della stagione 2020/21* che partiranno il 7 settembre, sarà improntata *maggiormente sull'informazione* soprattutto per tenere informati i telespettatori sulla pandemia di Covid-19.
> 
> Il direttore di Rai 1, *Stefano Coletta* ha affermato in merito: "_Questo daytime è per me lo specchio del Paese in questo momento: ci aspettano un autunno incerto, tempi fragili e appuntamenti importanti dalla scuola al referendum all'economia. Sono convinto, in grandissima onestà, di aver scelto 5 volti che possono essere oggi la rappresentazione contemporanea del servizio pubblico, non sono dei conduttori teleguidati_".
> 
> ...



Ormai siamo al delirio puro


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche,ma l'alternativa è poca a certi orari
> quando sento presentare un servizio sull'argomento cambio subito canale,saranno tre mesi che non leggo più il bollettino fake.
> come ha detto ieri Mancini in conferenza,la gente ha bisogno di ripartire normalmente con la vita sociale



io non so neanche perchè guardate i TG. 

io ormai guardo solo il 34


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Settembre 2020)

Ci mancava un pò di sano terrorismo sanitario...


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2020)

Intanto la Bortone intervista in esclusiva la modella (non bella) di Gucci. Colpaccio!


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2020)

Già si fa propaganda femminista. Bortone: "_Le offese che ha ricevuto la modella di Gucci, un uomo non le avrebbe ricevute_". E se la prende con Rosolino ospite, che è in disaccordo: "_Ma siamo ancora a questo punto?_".


----------



## IDRIVE (7 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' un bombardamento proattivo, che fa pressione. Chi ascolta ha colpe relative.



Esatto. Un bombardamento mediatico senza precedenti, improntato per seguire la famosa citazione di Goebbels: "Ripetete una bugia cento, mille, un milione di volte e diventerà una verità."


----------



## Stex (7 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non so neanche perchè guardate i TG.
> 
> io ormai guardo solo il 34



almeno si ride


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2020)

*Parte malissimo "Oggi è un altro giorno" della Bortone con appena il 10% di share e poco più di un milione di spettatori. Benissimo, invece, Alberto Matano con La Vita in Diretta che con un milione e mezzo di spettatori ed il 16,5% di share batte Pomeriggio 5 di Barbara D'Urso. Bene anche Il Paradiso delle Signore al 15% di share, che regala un ottimo traino a Matano.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Parte malissimo "Oggi è un altro giorno" della Bortone con appena il 10% di share e poco più di un milione di spettatori. Benissimo, invece, Alberto Matano con La Vita in Diretta che con un milione e mezzo di spettatori ed il 16,5% di share batte Pomeriggio 5 di Barbara D'Urso. Bene anche Il Paradiso delle Signore al 15% di share, che regala un ottimo traino a Matano.*


Scontatissimo il flop della Bortone. Matano mi sa che toglierà il posto alla D'Urso come leader del pomeriggio, c'è da dire che molto deve al crollo del Segreto sul 5 che dava il traino a Barbarella e alla crescita del Paradiso delle Signore.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2020)

Ahahahah dopo il floppone, la Bortone ora si mette a parlare di gossip, estetica e cavolate varie. La Rai di sinistrahahahah. Non mangerà il panettone comunque, programma debolissimo e troppo simile a La Vita in Diretta che viene dopo. Poi mettiamoci che il daytime pomeridiano di Rai 2 (ci sarà il ritorno di Milo Infante) ancora non si è acceso e quando lo sarà lì ci sarà da ridere. A gennaio penso tornerà Diaco/Balivo o, magari, faranno una cosa intelligente e metteranno un gioco tipo Zero e Lode.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah dopo il floppone, la Bortone ora si mette a parlare di gossip, estetica e cavolate varie. La Rai di sinistrahahahah. Non mangerà il panettone comunque, programma debolissimo e troppo simile a La Vita in Diretta che viene dopo. A gennaio tornerà Diaco/Balivo o, magari, faranno una cosa intelligente e metteranno un gioco tipo Zero e Lode.


Ora si parla dei brufoli di Giulia De Lellis a Venezia. LOL. Ma per piacere...Basta con sti programmetti.


----------



## cris (8 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Parte malissimo "Oggi è un altro giorno" della Bortone con appena il 10% di share e poco più di un milione di spettatori. Benissimo, invece, Alberto Matano con La Vita in Diretta che con un milione e mezzo di spettatori ed il 16,5% di share batte Pomeriggio 5 di Barbara D'Urso. Bene anche Il Paradiso delle Signore al 15% di share, che regala un ottimo traino a Matano.*



Meno male che lavoro e che la gente che lavora in generale non ha alcun modo di vedere sto scempio di programmi, per sbaglio mi è capitato in ferie di fare zapping nel pomeriggio... roba imbarazzante davvero da vedersi.


----------

